# Andocken an eine odbc Schnittstelle



## Mizus (2. Mrz 2004)

Hallo möchte mit der Mehode


```
void conectDataBase(ActionEvent e){
        try {
            System.out.println("Driver: " + DriverManager.getDrivers());
            String driver = "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver";
            Class.forName(driver);
            DriverManager.getDriver(driver);
            myData.setMyPass(String.valueOf(myPassTextfld.getPassword()));
            myConcetOb = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:database", myData.getMyUsernam(),                     myData.getMyPass());
//            Auslesen myAuslesen = Auslesen.getInstance(myConcetOb);
//            myAuslesen.setVisible(true);
        } catch (SQLException e1) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt\n" +
                        "werden bitte über Prüfen Sie ihre Eingaben","Fehler", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
            e1.printStackTrace();  //To change body of catch statement use Options | File Templates.
            return;
        } catch (Exception as){
            System.out.println("Kein treiber gefunden");
            as.printStackTrace();
            return;
        }
```

an eine meine Datenbank andocken aber leider klappt irgendwie nicht. Er sagt mir dann immer 





> java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver



Was mache ich falsch??? ???:L


----------



## Mizus (2. Mrz 2004)

Hat sich schon erledigt... habe den Fehler selber behoben...  :lol:


----------



## Samurider (8. Mrz 2004)

Und wie?
Da: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_2895.html hat vielleicht jmd. ein ähnliches Problem...


----------



## Mizus (12. Mrz 2004)

:arrow: hab ihm schon geschreiben...


----------

